# Über Profibus Binärsignale ansprechen



## xvitali (18 April 2008)

Hallo 
Ich muss von Lumberg das modulare Dezentrale Lion-Link anbinden an Siemens PLC 317-2DP 2AJ10. 
Jetzt habe ich am Pfofibus jede menge von I/O – Module hängen.
Die Frage ist Wie soll ich die Eingänge und Ausgänge ansprechen. Am einfachsten ist wenn ich die Binärsignale absolut adressiere (U E20.0 usw.) oder die werte in einen DB transferieren und dann zu bearbeiten. Was wäre Besser oder Intelligenter habe noch nicht viel mit Profibus gearbeitet.


----------



## volker (18 April 2008)

wohin du die legst, kommt auf die grösse deiner anlage an.
die 317er liest/schreibt das prozessabbild von 0-127.
bei grossen anlagen ist man da schnell am ende.

ich bevorzuge dann db's.


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 April 2008)

Wenn es sich um digitale IOs handelt, ist es am besten, du gibts den Modulen Adressen im Prozessabbild. 
Du kannst sie dann behandeln, wie Karten, die direkt an Deiner SPS angeschlossen sind.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (18 April 2008)

@ Volker

Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut
Standardmässig ist das Prozessabbild bei einer 317 auf 256 Bytes.
Du kannst es auch grösser und kleiner stellen.
Grösseres Prozessabbild geht natürlich auf die Zykluszeit.

Gruss
Audsuperuser


----------



## xvitali (18 April 2008)

danke für die Antworten

Mein bedenken war das ich denn Profibus nicht belaste weil an ihm hängen 2 Module mit Simodrive 611U die ich mit fb83 steuere und Zykluszeit muss ganz klein gehalten werden weil das eine CNC maschine ist.


----------



## volker (18 April 2008)

AUDSUPERUSER schrieb:


> Standardmässig ist das Prozessabbild bei einer 317 auf 256 Bytes.


hast recht. habe irgendwie falsch im katalog gelesen.


----------

